# Keyboard repeat problem



## zdrt (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello

I have recently built a new computer and installed XP Home in it. I have got everything work just fine except there is a little problem with my keyboard.

The keyboard recognizes everything perfectly if I just press a button so quickly that the press is registered just once. But a problem occurs when I push a button and keep it pressed down so that it starts repeating for example a letter. Normally it should keep repeating letter as long as I keep the button down but now it stops repeating after a while. The time it takes to stop seems to be completely random. Also once I release the button it repeats the letter once.

The problem becomes extremely visible when playing a game. When I tested Call of Duty 4 and a move button stopped working, the game started lagging until I released the button. So it would seem that the problem is not just some wrong repeat settings inside the Windows.

The keyboard I use worked on my old computer and I have tested with another keyboard facing the same problem so there definitely is not any problem with the keyboard itself. I could not find any help from the keyboard settings and I checked if something would have been turned on in the Accessibility Options bot did not notice anything weird. I deleted and reinstalled keyboard from Windows without any effect. I also looked BIOS settings but I do not think there was anything wrong.

The keyboard is a normal old PS/2 keyboard and it does not have any own drivers.

It might also be worth mentioning that I used nlite program to integrate ahci driver and to slipstream service packs so there remains a possibility that some changes have happened that I am not aware of. I removed a few parts from Windows but none of them should not have been crucial and at least not related to keyboard anyhow.


----------



## kryosar (Jun 9, 2009)

I am having the same problem with my keyboard. I believe I noticed it around the the same time period the OP made this thread. I've tried three different keyboards and even removed vista and reinstalled xp. nothing so far has fixed it.

the three keyboards were:

1. Dell Standard Wired Keyboard
2. Logitech wireless desktop
3. microsoft wireless laser desktop 4000

World of Warcraft is the game we play that it's most noticable in, but if you open up notepad and just test the key repeats, it will randomly stop so that i have to release the key and press it again. 

Any help with this issue would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## whatfor (Mar 23, 2009)

The problem could lie in mother board. I suggest that you look for your mother board's home site and check if there is a bios update that could fix something like that. It worked for me.


----------

